# What Pistols Is Berretta Dropping?



## automan (Jul 17, 2006)

I just got the Beretta 2006-2007 catalog yesterday and noticed that the 96, the Elites, and Vertexs aren't listed any longer, although they're still on the BerettaUSA website. So, can I assume correctly they are no longer in production and Beretta is selling off inventory?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Correct... So is all INOX versions. M9s are being replaced by M9A1 model (has a rail). And, I think the standard 92 will be gone soon too - Now with the new Ninety-Two.


----------



## automan (Jul 17, 2006)

*92FS magazines Fit 90-Two?*

Does anyone know if the 92FS/96FS magazines fit the 90-Two? I'm assuming so, but, as they say assuming makes an...........


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have read that they do, but I don't have personal experience w/ it...


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

Guess I'll definitely hang on to my 96 Inox then...might be worth a little more someday. 

Sad to hear they're discontinuing a lot of those though. I remember recently when I was thinking I'd like something small with the same features as my 96, and then I remembered my friend had a little Beretta that was really nice...a Cougar! I got all excited and started to do some research online, only to discover they'd been discontinued, lol. :smt022 It's alright because I ended up getting my XD instead.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, but U can still find Cougars very easily. And, now Beretta sold the euipment and patents to Stoeger. U can get a Stoeger Cougar bow for over $100 less. I saw some at a gun show a couple of weeks back. Like $380 or so.


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

Yeah, I know you can still get them, but thanks for replying anyway.  What's funny...or frustrating...was that once I'd made my mind up on the Springfield XD and went in to buy one, Gander Mountain THAT day put a NIB Mini Cougar in the display case!!! :smt119 I'd made several phone calls to local dealers to see if they had any Cougars, and I'd been on Gunbroker.com and other sites _so_ much that my wife nearly divorced me (not really, lol)...and then out of nowhere pops up a NIB gun. Lol. Life, it's kinda funny sometimes. Anyway, the Cougar was much more than I wanted to spend that day, so I got the XD anyway. 

I didn't realize that Stoeger will be making them now too- thanks!

So, any idea why they're stopping the INOX lines? Just a lack of sales type of thing?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I think they only plan on making the 90-Dash-Two and the M9A1 soon - Maybe one day they will do an Inox in the Ninety-Dash-Two....


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

Wow, talk about streamlining!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, it is kinda strange... Oh well...

I think they may do a compact PX4 eventually, from what I have heard. I just don't care for that gun too much...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I had a .380 Cheeta in my hand this afternoon and man did that baby feel right. We was looking for something for the wife and she didn't like it like I did. OH me. Gun show in 2 weeks and back to the dog house maybe?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I want a Model 86 Cheetah (the one w/ the tip up barrel), but they discontinued them a while back. It had 3 dot sights and a longer barrel too.

If the regular Cheetahs has 3 dit sights instead of that rear "line" sight, I might get one...


----------

